# Joaquin Phoenix



## Beezy (Jun 23, 2018)

Todd Phillips directed Old School, so I’m in!






That is one dark looking Joker, and all things being equal, he is a better actor than Heat Ledger. He could rival Heath’s joker, but not without Chris Nolan directing him.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 23, 2018)

Ledger's joker will be hard to beat. One of the best portrayals of that character yet.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 23, 2018)

Joaquin is a legit crazy person...this may be a good thing!


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Doubt he will need to act at all


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 23, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Doubt he will need to act at all




exactly!.....


----------



## Elivo (Jun 23, 2018)

This is true, hes not exactly right in the head lol.  Should  be interesting to say the least, but i still think Ledger is a tough act to beat.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 23, 2018)

I don’t see anyone topping ledger dude.  I dig it though.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 23, 2018)

heavydeads83 said:


> I don’t see anyone topping ledger dude.  I dig it though.



Did you ever see anyone topping Jack Nicholson?


----------



## Elivo (Jun 23, 2018)

Eh, Nicholson was good dont get me wrong, but i just dont find it as memorable as Ledger's joker.  And im a huge Nicholson fan


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 23, 2018)

They've already done the Joker and Bane, when are they going to move on to someone else like the Riddler? I vote Ledger to, he just brought out an extremely dark and demented side of Joker.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 23, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Eh, Nicholson was good dont get me wrong, but i just dont find it as memorable as Ledger's joker.  And im a huge Nicholson fan



The hype in 1989 was every bit as big for Nicholson as it was for Ledger’s Joker, but I do agree that Heath’s was 1000x better


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 23, 2018)

Ledger # 1!!!!!!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## Yaya (Jun 23, 2018)

He will be good

However the dark knight trilogy can't be touched


----------



## Elivo (Jun 23, 2018)

Yaya said:


> He will be good
> 
> However the dark knight trilogy can't be touched



Agreed, to date that is the best batman movie series there is, that voice that bale did ugg, but other than that, nothing tops it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 23, 2018)

Dude is kind of a nut job. Perfect fit for the character. We will see, I guess.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 23, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Eh, Nicholson was good dont get me wrong, but i just dont find it as memorable as Ledger's joker.  And im a huge Nicholson fan



Agreed.  Ledger took it to a whole other level.


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2020)

I remember how stoked I was when Beezy posted this. The movie did not disappoint  . 

So..... what did everybody think?

impossible to compare Ledger and Phoenix IMO. Ledger was wonderful and plain fun. So much fun. 

When I left The theater after Joker I was 100% in a different mental state than when I entered. The amount of empathy Phoenix extracted from me was unrivaled. For me, for the most part, the movie wasn’t very fun. It was dark and sad. 

I’m looking forward to rewatching it. 

If you have seen it and want to really enjoy Joker getting his revenge, this short video is tops

dont watch it if you haven’t seen the film. No way to appreciate these highlights if you do not witness and abuse, struggle and anguish the Joker goes through before he finally flips. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FyjP4AAhiqI


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 23, 2020)

I absolutely loved it. Having grown up reading comics, there is so much incredible storytelling that gets left on the table because it's too dark or hits too close to home to make money from mainstream audiences who just want to see the good guy win. Stories that leave you gutted, empty, feeling a personal connection based on our shared character flaws or even rooting for the bad guy. Not "hollywood" flaws but actual true cut-to-the-bone-of-a-persons-character flaws. This was one of only a very small handful of "superhero" movies that was able to tell one such story and they did an incredible job in executing it.

Joaquin made believable the idea that one man can really be pushed past the breaking point to become something that we've all wanted to be at one point or another when society has taken all we have to give and still demands more.


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2020)

“Gutted” was exactly how I felt leaving the theater. Great write up Ron.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 23, 2020)

He was amazing.. hes cooked


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 23, 2020)

Amazing film!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2020)

I missed it in theaters. Waiting patiently for it to hit Netflix or other media.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I missed it in theaters. Waiting patiently for it to hit Netflix or other media.




It came out in redbox last Tuesday. :32 (1):


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> It came out in redbox last Tuesday. :32 (1):



RedBox still exists??? :32 (6):


----------



## Rydog (Jan 23, 2020)

I thought it was a breath of fresh air.  I'm so tired of the typical comic book movie where the good guy's save the world.  It's great to see the descent into madness instead of just saying someone is bad or crazy.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 23, 2020)

Never heard of it


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2020)

Best movie of the year, hands down. Now if Joaquin Phoenix would just stfu with his  political agenda vegan bullshit, that would be great. Awesome actor, stick to that. Ok great, you're a vegan, congratulations, good for you. Leave the rest of us the dafuq alone.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 23, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Best movie of the year, hands down. Now if Joaquin Phoenix would just stfu with his  political agenda vegan bullshit, that would be great. Awesome actor, stick to that. Ok great, you're a vegan, congratulations, good for you. Leave the rest of us the dafuq alone.



Same reason I had a hard time making myself watch The Irishman.  I don't need actors telling me how I should feel about politics.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Same reason I had a hard time making myself watch The Irishman.  I don't need actors telling me how I should feel about politics.



The Irishman was long, boring and not worth recommending.  Didn't like it one bit.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> RedBox still exists??? :32 (6):



I don't have the internet at home so it's the only way I can stay up to date on semi-recent movies. lol


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 23, 2020)

Got to agree with Jin...It was a disturbing ,dark yet sad and gut wrenching character.............something about that Role


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2020)

The one  thing about the Joker movie that I don't know why they did and was completely inaccurate was how they portrayed Bruce Waynes father. They made him out to be a total asshole, which in the actual comic  he was not that at all.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Seeker said:


> The one  thing about the Joker movie that I don't know why they did and was completely inaccurate was how they portrayed Bruce Waynes father. They made him out to be a total asshole, which in the actual comic  he was not that at all.



There's a theory that everything that transpired in the movie was a fabrication of Arthur Fleks ill mind and that he never left Arkham Asylum. Arthur was a hero in a world he saw to be broken. You can't be the good guy in a story without villains and Thomas Wayne was the logical villain in a movie involving heavy themes of poverty and extreme inequality.

There's a quote The Joker utters in the comic "The Killing Joke" that sums up his recollection of events neatly "If I'm going to have a past, I prefer it to be multiple choice". Even in The Dark Knight, The Joker never tells the same story the same way twice. "Do you wanna know how I got these scars?"


----------



## eddiek (Jan 23, 2020)

Just saw the movie this past weekend, and have already watched it twice.  It has already gone down in my mind as one of the top 5 movies I have ever seen.  I loved the dark approach this movie took, which made it unique to comic book movies.  It was disturbing, but really allowed me to be empathetic to a twisted sould such as Arthur Fleck.  I have never thought somebody can top Heath Ledger in this role, but I really think Phoenix did so.  We have had some great Joker actors in the past including Nicholson, and even Leto.  However, Phoenix and Ledger do such an amazing job.  My vote though gets moved to Phoenix as he showed so many different qualities in his acting and portrayal of the Joker.  Great movie!


----------



## Beserker (Jan 23, 2020)

I absolutely hate all comic book movies, but this was an assault on the typical comic book movie, and a critique on today’s society. Watched in the theaters twice and once on redbox.  I hope they redo The Batman Character with Chris Pratt.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 23, 2020)

Bale is hard to beat.....!!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 23, 2020)

Dang, I need to watch this.  It's in my watch list, I just haven't had much time to sit down and commit lately.


----------



## RISE (Jan 23, 2020)

I liked it, but alot of the hype killed it for me.  Everyone said it was extremely dark and violent.  I saw Seven when I was 9 years old and Joker doesn't hold a candle to Seven in terms of dark and disturbing.  Not only Seven but there are alot of psychological thrillers that are just as dark if not more.  

So as a movie it's really good.  But the overreacting reviews killed it for me a bit.


----------



## bugman (Jan 23, 2020)

Still haven't watched this one. I guess this weekend will be as good as any to see how it is.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 23, 2020)

Will have to see how it is.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 24, 2020)

Beserker said:


> I hope they redo The Batman Character with Chris Pratt.



View attachment 9069


fawkin hell they have lost their mind, this kunt is the new Batman and “The Batman” is coming out this summer.


----------



## DF (Jan 25, 2020)

It’s $6 on Google Play.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2020)

Wow. Watching that stoned was uncomfortable. Well done


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 17, 2020)

Late to the party but outstanding flick. Not going to compare Heath to Phoenix but both parts were Some of the best acting I’ve seen but for different reasons


----------



## chandy (Jul 26, 2020)

Really wish heath would have went on to make a shit ton more movies he was a fantastic actor. 

But I do agree both were amazing for their certain roles in each movie.  Health brought the dark demented sadistic side and Phoenix brought the sick and damaged in the head, tortured and abused


----------



## stonetag (Jul 26, 2020)

Always way late to the the movie party. Since I was a kid I've had the bad guys side, even cheeky old westerns (which the good usually always won). Like mentioned earlier in a post, I'm not a comic book movie fan at all either, but the dark wrenching feeling I had after watching this movie let me know the bad guy did well.


----------

